# Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...​*Natürlich ist es lobenswert, wenn Fische, deren Bestand gefährdet ist, besetzt werden.

Auch im Bodensee, wo ja auch und gerade Berufsfischer und Tourismus mit von den Felchen/Renken leben und sich nicht nur Angler drüber freuen.

Wenn nun also, wie in der "Schwäbischen" berichtet, "Millionen Fisch-Babys für den Bodensee" ausgesetzt werden, obwohl dafür die Nahrungsgrundlage gar nicht da ist, darf man sich wohl fragen, in wie weit das sinnvoll ist.

Siehe:
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...uer-den-Bodensee-_arid,10237752_toid,316.html

Vor allem dann, wenn die Landesregierung das wohl auch sieht, aber statt einer leichten Erhöhung des Nährstoffgehaltes auf 12 - 14 mg Phosphat pro Kubikmeter Wasser von der Politik *Aquakulturen im Bodensee zur Mast der Felchen geforder*t wird, wie hier im Reutlinger Generalanzeiger beschrieben wird:
http://www.gea.de/nachrichten/politik/kampf+um+bodensee+felchen.4149259.htm

*Nur zur Erinnerung:*
Wir haben eine grüne Landesregierung mit zuständigem grünem Minister, die hier für Mastanlagen im Bodensee plädieren..


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ODS-homer (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

da sehe ich nicht den wiederspruch....
noch werden babys verklappt, aber mittelfristig sollen für die fischer neue erwerbsmöglichkeiten geschaffen werden, damit der see so sauber bleiben kann, wie es technisch möglich ist und wie er es natürlicherweise wäre - klingt nach ner lösung, mit der alle leben können.
extra dreck in den see zu leiten, damit die berufsfischer weiterhin schön viele fische fangen, ist wohl auch nicht im interesse von allgemeinheit und umweltschutz...

bei uns in der region wird jede menge dreck in die flüsse gekippt, um arbeitsplätze zu erhalten - gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Es geht nicht um "Dreck", auch nicht um Salz wie in der Werra, sondern um Nährstoffe..

Da auch in Mastanlagen Fische gefüttert werden müssen, kommen die Nährstoffe ja auch darüber dann in den See.

Obs dann sinnvoller wäre, Wildfische in ihrem Bestand durch eine moderate Erhöhung des Nährstoffgehaltes zu unterstützen oder Mastanlagen, in die auch Nährstoff eingebracht werden muss, zu fördern, überlasse ich jedem selber ...

Ich persönlich kann auf die Art "grüner Unterstützung der Natur" durch Mastanlagen statt Wildbestand gerne verzichten..

Und ich dachte ja auch immer, Schützer wären gegen Massentierhaltung - und nix anderes ist Fischmast in Aquakultur, vor allem dann, wenn man statt dessen einfach natürliche Wildbestände erhalten und fördern könnte.

Nicht umsonst ist ja Aquakultur mehr als umstritten..



PS:
Und als Angler wird man wohl auch kaum in den Mastanlagen angeln dürfen.....
Mir sind also Wildfische allemal lieber..


----------



## ODS-homer (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

phosphat aus kläranlagen würde ich mal als dreck bezeichnen, der im see zum nährstoff wird|kopfkrat
das bestreben, diesen nährstoffeintrag zu reduzieren, finde ich per se löblich.
dadurch kommt es natürlich zu einer verschiebung der artenverteilung im gewässer, der _alpensee_ hat weniger nährstoffe und somit weniger biomasse, dafür können sich aber seltene nischenorganismen besser vermehren - ich denke an renaturierte moore, da läuft das ähnlich.
das gewässer wird also mittelfristig wieder näher an seinen natürlichen zustand rankommen, bis dahin finde ich den plan schon mal gut.

aquakulturen finde ich nicht gut, die grünen sicher auch nicht, aber den fischern eine alternative zu bieten macht den fundi zum realo und politisch gesehen sicher auch sinn.
quantitativ gesehen dürften die kulturen immer noch weniger nährstoffe in den see bringen als absichtlich nicht so dolle geklärte abwässer.

aber so ist halt politik, man kanns nicht allen recht machen - ich möchte deren job nicht, ist bei unserem schon schwer genug


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Wie gesagt:


> Obs dann sinnvoller wäre, Wildfische in ihrem Bestand durch eine moderate Erhöhung des Nährstoffgehaltes zu unterstützen oder Mastanlagen, in die auch Nährstoff eingebracht werden muss, zu fördern, *überlasse ich jedem selber *...



Ich persönlich halte es da mit dem Ausspruch des Fischers, dass nur Wildfisch echter Bodenseefisch ist!

Und die Folge der von der Politik gewollten Aquakultur für den ältesten Beruf am Bodensee ist, dass sie den Jäger zum Bauern machen (nix gegen Bauern!!! Aber gegen die schützergeprägten Ausrottungsversuche aller traditioneller Naturnutzung und statt dessen Förderung von Mastanlagen)!


----------



## ODS-homer (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

fischerei gibt es am bodensee sicher seit fred feuersteins zeiten, die hat wahrlich tradition - aber die massen an felchen gibt es dort erst, seitdem massenhaft phosphathaltige abwässer in den bodensee fließen.
die letzten hundert jahre konnte und wollte man die nicht klären, jetzt kann man und sollte imho auch wollen, fische wird es auch im sauberen see noch geben...
...und wenn die berufsfischer alle aquakulturbauern werden bleibt mehr für uns angler:vik:


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

_OT:_


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ja auch immer, Schützer wären gegen Massentierhaltung - und nix anderes ist Fischmast in Aquakultur, ...


Das gilt aber nicht für Fische.
Aquafarming, Schleppnetzfischerei samt Vernichtung von Bodenstrukturen & massenhaft Beifang,... alles ok.
Tierquälerei bei Fischen gibt es nur von Anglern!
_OT wieder aus._


----------



## Mollebulle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Zitat: Thomas.....    Wie gesagt:</p>
 Ich persönlich halte es da mit dem Ausspruch des Fischers, dass nur Wildfisch echter Bodenseefisch ist!




Nur durch den Besatz mit vorgestreckten Jungfischen (vor allem Felchen) durch die Fischbrutanstalten,   ist der Bestand im -Trinkwasserspeicher Bodensee-  überhaupt zu halten...Dabei  kommen  nur von im See gefangenen  Felchen,  der  von den Fischern abgestreifte Laich in die Brutanstalten. Das ist dann eigentlich kein Besatz,  sondern Geburtshilfe


----------



## Lazarus (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da auch in Mastanlagen Fische gefüttert werden müssen, kommen die Nährstoffe ja auch darüber dann in den See.


Informiere deine Leser doch etwas konkreter über das geplanten Aquakultursystem.
Vor allem würde mich interessieren, warum die Abwässer der Aquakultur ungeklärt in den See geleitet werden sollen. Dass die Phosphatausfällung eine etablierte, funktinierende Technik ist, zeigt der geringe Nährstoffgehalt des Sees.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obs dann sinnvoller wäre, Wildfische in ihrem Bestand durch eine moderate Erhöhung des Nährstoffgehaltes zu unterstützen oder Mastanlagen, in die auch Nährstoff eingebracht werden muss, zu fördern, überlasse ich jedem selber


Ich bin in dem Thema leider nicht so bewandert wie du, aber wenn der Phosphatgehalt des Sees von 5mg/l auf 12-14mg/l erhöht werden soll, sehe ich da eine Verdopplung, fast Verdreifachung. Moderat finde ich das nun nicht gerade.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ja auch immer, Schützer wären gegen Massentierhaltung


Kinderschützer? Denkmalschützer?
Du willst doch auch nicht mit Leuten von Fischereiverbänden in einen Topf geworfen werden, vielleicht solltest du etwas mehr differenzieren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und als Angler wird man wohl auch kaum in den Mastanlagen angeln dürfen.....
> Mir sind also Wildfische allemal lieber..


Mir sind Wildfische auch lieber, es gibt aber scheinbar eine Menge Angler, die gerne in Mastanlagen angeln. Denk einfach mal an den neuen Rekordkarpfen.


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Hier geht es doch weder um den See, noch um seinen natürlichen Fischbestand. Hier geht es ausschließlich um die Stützung wirtschaftlicher Interessen aus ganz unterschiedlichen Lagern heraus. Also reine Regionalpolitik. Ist das ein Thema für ein Angelforum, gäbe es da nicht geeignetere Plattformen?


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

@Andal
Es ist zwar Regionalpolitik, jedoch wird die Aquakultur oder die Erhöhung des Phosphatgehalts die Fischerei im Bodensee verändern, deshalb gehört es durchaus in ein Angelforum.
Sportfischer als Mitnutzer des Gewässers sollten bei solchen Entscheidungen immer ein Wort mitreden dürfen.

@Lazarus
Dieses Jahr erscheint ein Abschlussbericht zur Aquakultur im Bodensee.
Haltungsform, Medikamenteneinsatz ect. wurden meines Wissens noch nicht abschließend geklärt und ich will nicht spekulieren, ob es sich um Netzkäfige oder eine Aufzucht außerhalb des Gewässers handelt, bei der Bodenseewasser durch Becken geleitet wird.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Lieber Andal, wenn Fische in Mastanlagen sind, statt wild im Wasser, sind sie für Angler auch verloren - ein klares Anglerthema.

@ Lazarus:
Die Erhöhung ist der Unterscheid in der Klassifizierung von Alpensee zu Voralpensee und immer noch lange kein Vergleich zu eutrophen Niederungsseen, sondern immer noch nährstoffarm - nur nicht mehr so extrem ...

Aber wie gesagt, es darf ja jeder für Massentierhaltung in Fischmastanlagen statt Stützung von sich selbst erhaltenden Beständen sein.

Bei mir ists halt andersrum...


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Es wird sicher die finanziell beste Lösung gefunden werden.


----------



## Holz Hecht (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wird sicher die finanziell beste Lösung gefunden werden.


Leider Ja...#q


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*



> Es wird sicher die finanziell beste Lösung gefunden werden.


Genau so wird es kommen.
Und ob dabei ein paar Bodenseefischer vom (angeblichen)Jäger zum Wasserbauern werden, kann uns Anglern wirklich herzlichst egal sein!
Das ist doch ohnehin mehr Brauchtumspflege als ernsthafte Fischerei.
Wegen mir können sie die Fischerei auch gleich ganz abschaffen!
Die "betroffenen" Berufsfischer werden auch nicht in die Armut stürzen, da sie zumeist auf millionenschweren Premium-Lage Seegrundstücken sitzen und sich in der Vergangenheit oft schon gründlich finanziell saniert haben.
Die haben alle einen Fuß in der Fremdenverkehrswirtschaft!
Ich bin nämlich nicht der Meinung, dass Berufsfischer die natürlichen Verbündeten der Angler sind, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Es gibt allerdings auch eine anglerfreundliche Fischerei, siehe am Möhne und Edersee, von Anglern für Angler!
Dort wird auch beträchlich mehr Geld generiert, als mit dem Verkauf von ein paar Felchen an die Schicki-Micki Gastronomie!
Gegen Fischmast im See bin ich aber auch, schon allein wegen der "Nebenwirkungen", wie Medikamenteneinsatz, Vernichtung von Meeresfischen (Gammelfischfang) für Futterzwecke und dem Risiko Wildfischbestände mit Parasiten und Krankheiten zu infizieren, von der Fäkalienfrage mal ganz abgesehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich nicht der Meinung, dass Berufsfischer die natürlichen Verbündeten der Angler sind, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> Es gibt allerdings auch eine anglerfreundliche Fischerei, siehe am Möhne und Edersee, von Anglern für Angler!
> Dort wird auch beträchlich mehr Geld generiert, als mit dem Verkauf von ein paar Felchen an die Schicki-Micki Gastronomie!
> Gegen Fischmast im See bin ich aber auch, schon allein wegen der "Nebenwirkungen", wie Medikamenteneinsatz, Vernichtung von Meeresfischen (Gammelfischfang) für Futterzwecke und dem Risiko Wildfischbestände mit Parasiten und Krankheiten zu infizieren, von der Fäkalienfrage mal ganz abgesehen!
> ...



Zu diesem Beitrag kann ich nur sagen: Volltreffer. |wavey:


----------



## Sneep (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Hallo,

Ich hoffe ich verstehe das richtig

Wir haben um den Bodensee diese teuren Kläranlagen gebaut um die Nährstoffe zu entnehmen, da der Bodensee vor einigen Jahrzehnten gefährlich überdüngt war und es nicht ausgeschlossen war, dass das Gewässer umkippt.

Die Kläranlagen laufen ja weiter, entziehen des letzte Gramm Stickstoff und Phosphor und hinter der Kläranlage kippt Thomas wieder ein paar Säcke Kunstdünger rein, damit auch alles gut wächst.

Ob die Nährstoffe aus der Düngemittelfabrik kommen oder aus einem Mastbetrieb, macht nur in der Nähe der Mastanlage einen Unterschied. Fischkot sind Nährstoffe in anderer Form.

Was hier als Nährstoffmangel beschrieben wird, ist die Rückkehr zum natürlichen Zustand und der natürlichen Artenzusammensetzung. 
Der unnatürlich hohe Nährstoffgehalt ist natürlich besser für die Fischerträge. Das gilt aber für alle Gewässer. Im Rhein gab es in den 70-Jahren auch mehr Fisch, dafür aber auch mehr Dreck im Wasser.

In jedem Karpfenteich bringe ich mit Dünger den Ertrag nach oben. Ob das unter dem Strich Sinn macht bezweifle ich aber.

Gerade Phosphat ist für Pflanzen der begrenzende Faktor beim Wachstum.

Eine Verdoppelung bleibt eine Verdoppelung, auch wenn der Seen-Typ sich nur vom Alpen zum Voralpen Typ verändert.

Dass es Gewässer gibt, auch natürliche,  die höher belastet sind, ist ja kein Argument mich an solchen Gewässern zu orientieren. 

Wenn ich das auf die Spitze treibe, dünge ich die Bäche im Oberlauf mit Kunstdünger, mit dem Argument, in der Brassenregion gibt es noch viel mehr Nährstoffe.

Vergleichen muss ich mich mit dem gleichen Gewässertyp, in dem Fall dann wohl mit Alpenseen.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*



> Ich hoffe ich verstehe das richtig


Nein, tust Du nicht.

Thomas will gar nix - vor allem aber keine Massentierhaltung in Fischmastanlagen im Bodensee, wie es die Regierung plant als Ausgleich für Fischer.

Da würde ich dann tatsächlich etwas mehr Nährstoffe für das geringere Übel halten oder eben weg mit den Felchen und Fischern.

Da der Bodensee übrigens nicht in den Alpen, sondern bestenfalls an bzw. in den Voralpen sitzt, warum "muss" man den als "Alpensee" klassifizieren?

Genauso sehe ich das auch, Jürgen, oder Müritz im Osten:


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings auch eine anglerfreundliche Fischerei, siehe am Möhne und Edersee, von Anglern für Angler!
> *Dort wird auch beträchlich mehr Geld generiert, als mit dem Verkauf von ein paar Felchen an die Schicki-Micki Gastronomie!*
> *Gegen Fischmast im See bin ich aber auch,* schon allein wegen der "Nebenwirkungen", wie Medikamenteneinsatz, Vernichtung von Meeresfischen (Gammelfischfang) für Futterzwecke und dem Risiko Wildfischbestände mit Parasiten und Krankheiten zu infizieren, von der Fäkalienfrage mal ganz abgesehen!
> 
> Jürgen


Bewirtschaftung durch Angeln ist unterm Strich immer besser für Bestände und Biotop (weniger Beifang, weniger Bodenzerstörung etc.) bei mehrfachem  volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz pro Kilo Fisch.

Überleg nur mal, was alleine die Mefoangler in SH und Meckpomm an Kohle bringen (rechne da noch die Herings-, Hornhecht-, Platten- und Dorschangler dazu).
Und was die paar Tonnen falsch als Ostseelachs deklarierter Mefos bringen, welche Berufs- und vor allem Nebenerwerbsfischer da (wohl öfter auch mal am FA vorbei) in den Häfen verkloppen.



PS:
Ich bin auch gegen jeden Dünger in der Landwirtschaft, da haben nur Veganer was davon. Und der wird ja auch in die Gewässer gespült..

Sollen die doch gucken, wo die ihr Grünzeug herkriegen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*



Sneep schrieb:


> Was hier als Nährstoffmangel beschrieben wird, ist die Rückkehr zum natürlichen Zustand und der natürlichen Artenzusammensetzung.



Und wenn du uns jetzt noch erklärst, wie dieses Ziel mit den Plänen zum Aufbau einer Infrastruktur für Aquakulturen am Bodensee zusammenpasst, passt das ja alles. Ich befürchte nur, dass dir das schwerfallen wird. 

 Auch der Bodensee ist Teil der Kette kommerzieller Agrarproduktion und die dort ansässigen Fischer, Bauern und deren Familien sind Wähler. Und so landet man am Ende bei der widersinnigen Situation, dass man den Bodensee in seiner natürlichen Form wiederhergestellt hat, an seinen Rändern aber Fische in Massenhaltung dahinvegetieren. 

 Ich bin klarer Befürworter einer limitierten Phosphaterhöhung im Bodensee, als Alternative zur Schaffung von Aquakulturen. Ideologische Bretter vor dem Kopf haben noch nie ein Problem gelöst, sondern meist neue geschaffen.


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist doch der Bodensee das, oder ein entscheidendes, Trinkwasserreservoir für den Großraum Stuttgart!?

Ob man das Bodenseewasser nun mit künstlichem Dünger, oder Fäkalien anreichert, ist doch ziemlich wurscht. Das Ergebniss landet auf jeden Fall als schlechteres Trinkwasser in der Landeshauptstadt.

Prost Mahlzeit! Das wird sicherlich noch die eine, oder andere sehr "sachliche geführte" Debatte im Ländle geben. - Hauts nei Buabe! :vik:


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Ich bin ebenfalls für eine begrenzte Anhebung des Phosphatgehalts. 

Aber Ich gebe zu das Ich etwas voreingenommen bin da mir die Angelei auf Felchen, mit dem üblichen, feinen Gerät einfach mords Spaß macht. 
Erst gestern war Ich wieder verliebt in meine Felchenkombi.... :k:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

http://www.welt.de/regionales/baden...d-wegen-schlechter-Ertraege-einschraenkt.html


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wegen mir können sie die Fischerei auch gleich ganz abschaffen!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich bin nämlich nicht der Meinung, dass Berufsfischer die natürlichen Verbündeten der Angler sind, eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.



So ist es (meist). 

Und eine beklopptere Idee, als die Wasserqualität künstlich zu verschlechtern, habe ich auch selten gelesen...


----------



## Luzif (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

"...Bewirtschaftung durch Angeln ist unterm Strich immer besser für Bestände und Biotop (weniger Beifang, weniger Bodenzerstörung etc.) bei mehrfachem volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz pro Kilo Fisch. ..."

hallo Thomas, 

also das oben zitierte solltest Du zumindest mir mal sachlich fundiert beweisen.

tz tz tz

Luzif


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

Heute, 18 Uhr, auf Phoenix, Doku: 
Saubere Seen - Leere Netze
https://www.phoenix.de/content/phoe...ere_seen_leere_netze/1105453?datum=2016-09-06


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kein Futter im See, aber massenhaft Fisch besetzen...*

TAZ wieder mal aktuell dazu:
https://m.taz.de/Zu-wenig-Fische-im-Bodensee/!5363935;m/


----------

